# Kitty being BOO'd



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Hahaha that is sooo cute!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

very cute. I need a kitty.


----------



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

To Funny...LOL..!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Cute overload! Aw, I can't wait to go home at the end of the semester to see my kitties. Thank goodness my cats still have that kitten-like total lack of dignity, though this still exceeds any of the silly cuteness they can dish out.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's another kitty/Halloween video..... heheh 

YouTube - Ninja cat comes closer while not moving!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Terra, thats hilarious!! Ow, my face hurts from laughing, that first kitten is ridiculously adorable! And every time I see that ninja cat it cracks me up... cats are so sneaky!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

cute videos terra.


----------



## JonnOfMars (Dec 1, 2009)

There is nothing cuter than a kitten  
While not strictly a Halloween vid, I have been considering using our cat Mushu's howling and spitting for next years display!
YouTube - mushu the cat defends his quilt!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Mushu is a terror!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is delightfully adorable!!! Gotta share that one.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Tuxedo Cat!*

"Mr. Tuxedo" my spookhouse cat here for 18 years passed away quietly a few months ago. The night I was burying him another "tuxedo" cat appeared as I stood there , shovel still inhand!?
This one has long hair and is a youngster maybe just a year old.
We sought anyone who may have lost this guy, waited, he would come and go when he felt like it, then he had some wounds needing attention, then we discovered fleas and some other problems..which we began treating..he lives here now.
When he emitts a complaining "Meow!" He holds his notes longer than any other cat that I have ever heard do this before...amazing!
We enjoy all of our pets everyday.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Gee, I never thought cats could be scary but here's a possessed one....

YouTube - Possessed Cat Makes Freaky Noises


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's to funny.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, that is priceless!!


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

that possessed cat is hilarious...I have 1 cat that is mine (Jazmyn), and 1 of my roommates cats (Merry) who basically live in my room... I'm gonna see if I can get some video of them attacking each other... one will basically sneak up on the other when they aren't paying attention and then pounce....
yet they sleep together when they think no one is looking. It's quite comical. <3 kitties


----------

